# New set up. Will this work?



## charden08 (Mar 18, 2011)

Ok so I am starying up a new 75gal tank and was wondering if these fish would mesh well together. I am thinking of going 4 Convicts, 2 Jack Dempsey's, 2 Electric Blue Jack Dempsey's, and maybe 2-4 Green Severum's. Will these guys co-exist? I will be doing fake plants and lace rock for caves and such. I will have a flower pot towards the back of the tank for the Convicts. Any other suggestions on fish I could go with?


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

Those JD's will make quick work of the Cons and Sevs.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

With these sorts of cichlids (South/Central americans) I wouldn't like to give you straight answers as unlike african lake cichlids, these sorts of fish can be unpredictible with temperments varying among individuals, also they don't do too well when heavily stocked like african lake cichlids can unless there is heavy filteration. With the convicts i'd say 4 isn't a good number unless they are deffinaly two pairs, and the severums will probably get harrased, as for the dempseys well I don't know where to begin....if you really want to keep a pair of dempseys i'd suggest one tank per pair. Having said that, with all the fish mentioned it can be done, however you have to have a lot of patience, and in knowing when to seperate fish etc.....hiding places are key, the more the better luck.....generally


----------

